# Rockets could move up in Draft



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The NBA Draft is just over a month away and draft rumors are sure to pick up once player workouts for individual teams can begin *(June 4th)*.
> 
> The Rockets hold the 25th pick in the draft, but one glance at the two-year history of Rockets GM *Daryl Morey* would suggest that a trade-up is possible.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

anyone else see phoenix trading down to get some expiring contracts?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Depends on what else they can get in trade for BJax and Francis. Even though it is 10 spots up from where we are I wouldn't trade BJax for #15. I think his value is worth more than this pick.

If they were to trade Bobby for it can they then turn around and try to trade both picks to move into the top 10?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

It is gamble. Try to trade Brook/Head/#25 for 6 to 10 pick.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

lets do it


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Every Rockets bench has a certain degree of trade values.

I see Head and Jackson are gone already.

I'd also trade Francis and Brook.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I would trade Head and out 25th pick for a 2nd round pick. Yes Head is that bad.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, picture Roy on our team... Seriously

Damn you Portland for taking Foye!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Man, picture Roy on our team... Seriously
> 
> Damn you Portland for taking Foye!


Imagine Rudy Gay on your team..... 

Face it, you would have won either way.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

B-Roy said:


> Imagine Rudy Gay on your team.....
> 
> Face it, you would have won either way.


Actually Brandon Roy next to Yao and Tmac is a lot more appetizing than Rudy Gay next to Yao and Tmac.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Not by much.

Houston screwed up on the draft.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Not true. Brandon Roy is miles ahead of Rudy Gay in intelligence and maturity. Gay would have rotted on JVG's bench last year and perhaps would have been given a chance this year... and possibly traded in the offseason. 

You can't predict what would have happened. I still take Battier over Gay, because you knew exactly what you were getting.

The guy is under rated by "stats" fans. He filled a need that Gay wouldn't have been able to fill. Roy would have done the same thing... made Rafer a back up or at the very least cut back on Rafer's minutes.

There's a reason why yall were successful with him running the show. How well is Rudy Gay doing in Memphis?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Thats ridiculous to blame Gay for Memphis not winning. That teams got issues that have nothing to do with Rudy.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

HayesFan said:


> Not true. Brandon Roy is miles ahead of Rudy Gay in intelligence and maturity. Gay would have rotted on JVG's bench last year and perhaps would have been given a chance this year... and possibly traded in the offseason.
> 
> You can't predict what would have happened. I still take Battier over Gay, because you knew exactly what you were getting.
> 
> ...


Who would have started over Gay? Even if he didn't start initially, he would have gotten decent minutes anyways.

I don't care how good of a glue guy Battier is, Gay would have been MUCH better for your team, not to mention he's younger. Gay gives T-Mac that extra scorer they could go to. I think Gay would have helped the Rockets move to the 2nd round, even without Yao.

I love Brandon Roy (As my name implies), but I don't think it would have been much of a difference if it was Roy or Gay. Rockets needed another score, and that's what Gay/Roy gives them.

I don't care how much you preach Battier as an "underrated" defender, (I don't think he is. He was all NBA D 1st team for hells sake) in my eyes, Gay is, and will forever be, the better choice. They could have also built around Gay and Yao once T-Mac starts degrading. 

Roy was something they couldn't control. Gay was. Rockets made a mistake, simple as that.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> Thats ridiculous to blame Gay for Memphis not winning. That teams got issues that have nothing to do with Rudy.


Rudy Gay in the dunk contest was probably the only time we heard Memhpis' name, and we didn't even do good in that.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, because Memphis sucks. But that doesn't mean Gay does.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

It does not matter because Tmac would be playing the SF position anyway that year. Rafer was terrible that year, and PG was our weakest position.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

i really doubt head, brook and the 25 is going to move you guys up. the rockets dont have many trading pieces.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *The Daryl Morey Rule:* The NBA also decided to close one “loophole” in the rules that last year allowed the Houston Rockets to organize a “workout marathon” spanning two days in Orlando immediately after the conclusion of the NBA pre-draft camp. The Rockets brought together 36 players to be evaluated in one gym by 12 NBA teams, in 9 different sessions, over multiple days, with the costs being split equally by all teams. This innovative idea gave teams involved a chance to watch a huge batch of players (some underclassmen who were able to save a significant amount of money on travel expenses, and others who did not participate in the pre-draft camp) simultaneously in a very cost effective way. The problem was that this was seen as being somewhat of a rogue event that may have hurt the credibility of the NBA pre-draft camp conducted just days prior in the same city. Ever conscious of anything that might cause players not to participate in the pre-draft camp (a huge concern and the reason for most of the workout restrictions today), the NBA has decided to disallow any team besides the Magic from holding workouts in the city of Orlando in the three day span following the pre-draft camp. Thus, they’ve effectively closed the window of opportunity to bring a great deal of teams and players together while everyone was in the same city immediately at the conclusion of the camp.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Daryl Morey is just so smart they need a rule for him. Man, this guy is a wizard.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> i really doubt head, brook and the 25 is going to move you guys up. the rockets dont have many trading pieces.


There's a real drop off after the first 6 or 7 picks. Especially in our position, there is no difference in talent from 15 on down. As long as we can address our abundance of midgets and turn it into a swingman of appropriate height I'm all for it.

Bobby Jackson is a large expiring deal. Him + Head + #25pick can get us the swingman we need if we find a team looking to dump salary in what should be a big free agent market next season. It could also put us in the teens where we could have a good look at guys like CDR, Brandon Rush, or Joe Alexander.

Of course a team must take the on-court cancer that is Head. Just remember not to have him on an active playoff roster.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Get Brandon Rush!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

giordun said:


> Get Brandon Rush!


I think we don't need to move up to get Rush. He's stock is not that high as of now, but who knows, the draft camp may change things up.


----------

